# Age Factor?



## dcafek (Oct 7, 2008)

Can anyone advise me if age is a major factor in getting employment in Dubai? If a candidate has a lot of experience but is in his 50s will this prevent him from getting offers? Any advise would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

dcafek said:


> Can anyone advise me if age is a major factor in getting employment in Dubai? If a candidate has a lot of experience but is in his 50s will this prevent him from getting offers? Any advise would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks


Hi and welcome to the forum,

Age is not a factor here, it's the experience. It has to be relevant and in a field that typically employs westerners. An example of this is IT. You're not going to be paid the equivalent as you would in the US as these jobs are typically off-shored to the Indian Sub-Continent and attract a much lower salary. Retail job and those in the hospitality industry tend to go to lower paid phillipinos. If you have a specialist management function or a specialist skill in the construction, civil engineering world then you'll be fine and as they're looking for experience over quals you should have the advantage.

The only other caveat to that is that you're healthy as you're not going to be able to rely on any kind of public health system (though as you're from the US this isn't going to be something that is alien to you), you will also need to consider what you're going to do when you decide to retire and make sure that you've made adequate provision for that, but hopefully by 50 you've been making regular provision for that for a good many years.

HTH


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum,
> 
> Age is not a factor here, it's the experience. If you have a specialist management function or a specialist skill in the construction, civil engineering world then you'll be fine and as they're looking for experience over quals you should have the advantage.
> 
> ...


On one hand I agree with you re the age factor. But on the other, I tend to disagree. In construction especially, employers like young people (with experience - anything over 3 years and you're laughing!) mainly because of the high visa costs and consequently, they are looking for people who have quite a lot of years left to give. Saying that, it does not mean that people in their 50s will not be able to get a job; it just means that you are more like to be offered a fixed term contract - not a bad thing though especially if you consider that with such vast experience, you will probably be coming in as a director and you'll still be able to renew it if both you and your employer are happy with your work!

RE, health insurance, that's where you need to remember to ask for private health insurance as part of your package. Most good companies offer this as standard but ultimately, you still need to ask to ensure that you have it, in the event that you actually need it.


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm not saying it's impossible for you to find work but in Dubai companies often discriminate based on age, religion, nationality, sex, ethnicity, looks, etc.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I know loads of guys in their 50s working in construction for example, it's the networking skills you need...


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> I know loads of guys in their 50s working in construction for example, it's the networking skills you need...


I agree.

The debate about young people who 'have a lot to give' being employed over older people is fundamentally flawed as they tend to flit about quite regularly on their climb up the salary ladder. When you get to the more senior positions you will tend to find that loyalty is not even a factor as companies tend to impose a kind of 3-5 year contract because they want to regularly refresh their leadership to keep the company fresh and forward thinking.

Either way, anyone employing a younger person on the basis that they will be loyal and have a longer working life within the company over someone older with more experience and the expectation they'll get 3-5 years out of them is not very business savvy. In real life experience a younger person is much more likely to jump ship quicker - especially if they get headhunted - possibly even earlier. The older you are the more commitments you have and the more likely you'll stay in one place longer. Obviously this isn't the only factor in employing someone out here because with baggage comes extra cost to the employer in school fees, etc. An older, experienced, single person with no kids would be ideal!!

If someone is older and struggling to find work then it's probable they need to look more at how they find work, it's less likely to be through a recruitment agency and more likely to be on a golf course...

...I could be wrong though...

...now if only I could play golf


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> I agree.
> 
> The debate about young people who 'have a lot to give' being employed over older people is fundamentally flawed as they tend to flit about quite regularly on their climb up the salary ladder. When you get to the more senior positions you will tend to find that loyalty is not even a factor as companies tend to impose a kind of 3-5 year contract because they want to regularly refresh their leadership to keep the company fresh and forward thinking.
> 
> ...


What a lovely essay! 

But seriously, if you put it that way, I would be inclined to agree with you. I'm sure employers are very much aware of the fact that a young person is likely to jump ship as soon as you flash a couple more $$$ but that's also one reason why they drill the corporate song in your head, in the hope that you might decide to be loyal. 

In construction in any case, the over 50s come out here on so much money, it really doesn't make any difference whether the contract is permanent or fixed term! I'm not sure that school fees would come into play as at 50, I would think your children would be all grown (but that's beyond the point!).

I'd like to think that my age would have nothing to do with how long I stay in my current job. I left my last job cause it seems I was the only one being loyal and my employer had other ideas about loyalty. In any case, if an employer is loyal to me, at the very least, they can expect loyalty back!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> In any case, if an employer is loyal to me, at the very least, they can expect loyalty back!


Folly dear Maz, folly! and knowing your love of money goes against all you stand for


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Folly dear Maz, folly! and knowing your love of money goes against all you stand for


Ok! You got me! 

Yes, I do love money and so do you but that's not the main reason why I moved here! I thought you were at least half listening when I said that I moved because I needed my career to move forward! 

For the record (if you hurry, you might actually catch my parents and verify this info!), whilst I love money, I like to think that when it comes to my friends and family, I can also be very generous! Ask my niece - there's only one reason why I'm her favourite aunty!


----------



## Bluemooner (Sep 29, 2008)

dcafek said:


> Can anyone advise me if age is a major factor in getting employment in Dubai? If a candidate has a lot of experience but is in his 50s will this prevent him from getting offers? Any advise would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks


I am 49 and will be flying out on Thursday for my new adventure as a construction supervisor and don't think age was ever mentioned in the interview. The only thing I am hoping for is when the wife joins me in Feb she adapts to the way of life in Dubai. She is up for it so I'm sure if she comes out in the right frame of mind she should settle in.
Are there many couples in their late 40's 50's in Dubai?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Bluemooner said:


> I am 49 and will be flying out on Thursday for my new adventure as a construction supervisor and don't think age was ever mentioned in the interview. The only thing I am hoping for is when the wife joins me in Feb she adapts to the way of life in Dubai. She is up for it so I'm sure if she comes out in the right frame of mind she should settle in.
> Are there many couples in their late 40's 50's in Dubai?


Not too sure about the answer to your question but did you know that Bolton beat Man City 2-0???


----------



## Bluemooner (Sep 29, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Not too sure about the answer to your question but did you know that Bolton beat Man City 2-0???


Not cool for 007 to be so smug....can go off people you know....It was just a blip anyway just hope it hasn't cost us the league!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blueskydiver (Aug 20, 2008)

Bluemooner said:


> Not cool for 007 to be so smug....can go off people you know....It was just a blip anyway just hope it hasn't cost us the league!!!!!!!!!!


My husband recently moved to Dubai from the U. S. he is 56 and I will be joining him next month.. just received my visa... And I am over 50...I know of quite a few other couples who recently made the move also...For us , it a new adventure since the kids are grown and on their own... can't wait.. I am sure your wife will do fine also
Darlene


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Bluemooner said:


> She is up for it


----------



## Bluemooner (Sep 29, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


>


I got it.....very funny


----------



## The_Bruce (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi everyone, this is my first post on the forum, not sure if you have an intro thread but I'll just do it here anyway. My name is Andrew/Andy, I'm currently in my final year of an honours degree in marketing management and currently work for an Audi dealership network in Scotland. I really enjoy working in the motor trade and I'm involved in a lot of areas such as; sales, trade disposal, some stock management, etc. I have also worked in vehicle sourcing, leasing and contract hire so I've got a good all round knowledge so far and look to build on that when I graduate. I am keen to work in Dubai, Abu Dhabi or Oman when I am ready so thats what I'm working towards in the short to medium term.

Given all that, I'm aiming to make the move from around 2010/11 or perhaps later if its necessary to have more experience. What does everybody reckon the chances are of a 22-23 year old with a good degree in marketing backed up with some relevant experience getting a job with good prospects at a car dealership network or manufacturer in the UAE/Oman?

I'd also like to take the opportunity to say that after checking the site out it looks like there's a good community going on and I look forward to contributing somehow.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

The_Bruce said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first post on the forum, not sure if you have an intro thread but I'll just do it here anyway. My name is Andrew/Andy, I'm currently in my final year of an honours degree in marketing management and currently work for an Audi dealership network in Scotland. I really enjoy working in the motor trade and I'm involved in a lot of areas such as; sales, trade disposal, some stock management, etc. I have also worked in vehicle sourcing, leasing and contract hire so I've got a good all round knowledge so far and look to build on that when I graduate. I am keen to work in Dubai, Abu Dhabi or Oman when I am ready so thats what I'm working towards in the short to medium term.
> 
> Given all that, I'm aiming to make the move from around 2010/11 or perhaps later if its necessary to have more experience. What does everybody reckon the chances are of a 22-23 year old with a good degree in marketing backed up with some relevant experience getting a job with good prospects at a car dealership network or manufacturer in the UAE/Oman?
> 
> I'd also like to take the opportunity to say that after checking the site out it looks like there's a good community going on and I look forward to contributing somehow.


Hi and welcome to the forum,

If I am honest with you I would say low. Aim higher than being a glorified car salesman my friend. There are plenty of marketing and management opportunities. Look at advertising and creative direction. If you're not coming from a construction or engineering background I would focus on getting as much management experience as possible. A useful entry point into working in Dubai is applying for graduate management programs for global companies that have offices out here. It would be something you could express at interview as a selling point about yourself and why you chose the company.

A degree here is 'usually' a prerequisite but networking and experience are CONSIDERABLY more important. Over the next couple of years keep your ear to the ground and look out for the opportunities but gain as MUCH management experience as you can before making the move. 

HTH


----------



## Bluemooner (Sep 29, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum,
> 
> If I am honest with you I would say low. Aim higher than being a glorified car salesman my friend. There are plenty of marketing and management opportunities. Look at advertising and creative direction. If you're not coming from a construction or engineering background I would focus on getting as much management experience as possible. A useful entry point into working in Dubai is applying for graduate management programs for global companies that have offices out here. It would be something you could express at interview as a selling point about yourself and why you chose the company.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with all Crazmazy's comments and I'm not even out there yet (2 sleeps). If your looking at 2010/11 why not try to get into the tourist business which will be exploding by then and marketing will play a key role. It may be worth saving a bit of cash, get out to Dubai with your CV and spend a few weeks looking for a sponsor but I'm sure there are far better people than me to advise you on that in this forum. Start a new thread and you will get more of a response


----------



## The_Bruce (Nov 3, 2008)

thanks for the advice, I'm not actually looking into becoming a salesman, more of an organiser behind the main functions of the business. I already have a few contacts and look to expand that when I'm next over in a couple of months. Are there any clubs that are particularly good for networking? I am going to an AD4x4 club meeting on the 27th December, is that a good networking resource?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

The_Bruce said:


> thanks for the advice, I'm not actually looking into becoming a salesman, more of an organiser behind the main functions of the business. I already have a few contacts and look to expand that when I'm next over in a couple of months. Are there any clubs that are particularly good for networking? I am going to an AD4x4 club meeting on the 27th December, is that a good networking resource?


Anywhere where there is people can be a good source of networking. It's surprising where you can do it.

I made friends with a really nice guy from the US at Dulles International last year who told me all about exporting coins. Had some interesting views on the stock market. You shouldn't go looking to network per se but always be aware if an opportunity presents itself


----------



## caltan82 (Oct 30, 2008)

Back to the age factor of the thread...

Unlike the original post i am coming from the other direction... 
My wife and i are both 26, and my concern is that if i do take a job in Dubai she may not get work quickly as her background is a degree in phycology and graduate diploma in counselling and with a few months experience working as a school counsellor and 2 years experience in working for a cancer charity for 12-24 year olds. It is my understanding there is not a great deal of need for her skills unless she can land a school counsellor type role i feel she will have to re-invent herself a little maybe get into HR.

That said are there many expat wives that aren't working in their 20's to early 30's that she would be able to catch-up with. As we do not have children and aren't planning on having them just yet i am concerned that she will have little in common with the other non-working women, and have a lot more time on her hands...


----------



## caltan82 (Oct 30, 2008)

any thoughts... anyone?


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

There's a thread where they announce when there's going to be a get together at a bar. Maybe you'll make some friends that way.


----------

